# Fishless Cycle Stalling



## Jman2453 (Feb 1, 2010)

So I have a 29 gallon tank I'm trying to do a fishless cycle with and I believe I'm doing something very wrong, because I'm just not getting any results. I have developed absolutely zero bacteria and I'm on day 13. I know the process takes time, but looking over a dozen diaries only three didn't have some bacteria turning the ammonium into nitrite by now.

Day 1: Ph: 8.4 (after amm added) Ammonium: 8.0 - I added way to much I miss read some info and added 5ml of amm. 
Day 2: AM: 40% water change. Ammonium: 4.
Day 2: PM: PH 8.4, Ammonium: 4
Day 3: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 3: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 4: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 4: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 5: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 7: PM: Ammonia 4 
Day 8: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 8: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 9: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 9: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 9: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 10: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 10: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 11: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 11: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 12: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 12: PM: Ammonia 4
Day 13: AM: Ammonia 4
Day 13: PM: Ammonia 2 - 40% water change, added stability.
Day 14: AM: Ammonia 2
Day 14: PM: Ammonia 1 - Nitrite - 0
Day 15: AM: Ammonia 1 - Nitrite - 0
Day 15: PM: Ammonia 1 - Nitrite - 0
Day 16: AM: Ammonia 1 - Nitrite - 0
Day 16: PM: Ammonia 1 - Nitrite - 0
Day 17: AM: Ammonia 1 - Added small amount of ammonia, because it should be 2-3
Day 17: PM: Ammonia 2
Day 18: AM: Ammonia 2
Day 18: PM: Ammonia 2
Day 19: AM: Ammonia 2
Day 19: PM: Ammonia 2 - Nitrite - .20
Day 20: AM: Ammonia 2 - Nitrite - .25 - Finally I have purple.
Day 20: PM: Ammonia 1 - Nitrite - .50, - Added Ammonia


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm also doing a fishless cycle on a 29 gallon tank with a pH 8.4. I, too, thought my cycle was stalled. I didn't see any sign of nitrites until 30 some days into the cycle, so it does take a really, really long time. 

Per some suggestions here, I lowered my level of ammonia to around 2ppm, and I added Seachem Stability for a week (per the instructions on the bottle). It wasn't until about 5 days after I finished the Stability treatment that I suddenly got nitrites and my ammonia dropped to zero. I don't know if it was the Stability, the lowered ammonia, a combination or neither that finally triggered the cycle to progress.

I'm now at 54 days and still at 0 ammonia, approximately 1ppm nitrites and no nitrates to speak of yet. I guess the moral of the story is it can take a really, really long time to finally cycle.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

if the ammonia level is too high and I beleive it is at 4, then the ammonia actually kills the bacteria.( from what I have read)As mentioned 2 is a better number to keep it at.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Biozyme by Mardel works great for cycling, I was very pleased with it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

time for a MASSIVE water change if you ask me.


----------



## Jman2453 (Feb 1, 2010)

I did a 40% water change last night, which brought the ammonium down to 2. I am going to go buy a bio filter today to replace the one I'm taking out of the 10gallon. I'm going to move the used 10gallon one and place it into the 29 gallons filter. I hope between that and a new bottle of stability I hope this works.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

whoa whoa whoa. why you are testing for ammonium? you should be testing for _ammonia_. the difference between them is free ammonia is unionised and very toxic, ammonium is ionised and almost completely nontoxic to fish. 

i didnt know they even sold test kits for ammonium, try bringing a sample to your pet store and they will usually test it for free. then buy a test kit that includes ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph.


----------



## Jman2453 (Feb 1, 2010)

that is just a typo. I use the API master kit


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

Well in that case there's either something wrong with the strips or else empty and dry everything and start the cycle again. There's something seriously wrong. Maybe youre just not reading them right. I still suggest going to the pet store and getting it tested there.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

API Master kit uses drops, not strips I believe.

I wouldn't empty it. Like I said, it was around 30 days before I got a nitrite reading, and that was after lowering ammonia from 4ppm to 2ppm and adding Stability for the prescribed time. I am finding it just takes a long time to do a fishless cycle.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

But it's not doing anything, if the ammonia levels were changing that'd be different. I would at least add more ammonia. Initially you want it to be about 10 ppm


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

jrdeitner said:


> I would at least add more ammonia. Initially you want it to be about 10 ppm


Wrong...wrong... I think someone has already touched on this. Anything over about 3 ppm will kill your bacteria. If I am reading this thread correctly, you just started the cycling process about two days ago. Before that you had massive amounts of ammonia, so that time didn't count. Be patient. Don't add anymore ammonia until it starts decreasing. There are many benefits to fishless cycling. Just be patient....


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok ill admit i exaggerated but I am almost positive that bacteria can live in ammonia concentrations up to 4 or 5 ppm, because I cycled with that much and once the bacteria catch up you have a ton of it. Since cycling I have never had an ammonia reading.


----------



## Jman2453 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea I'm trying to be patient, but when you don't see progress it gets frustrating.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Jman, it really has only been two days. It does get frustrating!!!! and jr the bacteria probably can live in 4-5 ppm ammonia but the higher the concentration, the less well they do. 2-3 ppm is plenty. No advantage to more that that, so why do it. Good luck Jman, you will get there.


----------



## Jman2453 (Feb 1, 2010)

So as of this morning I finally have purple - .25 nitrite. I am so excited that I finally have some results. 

So from this point I just wait till the ammonia hits 0, then add to the water till we are back at 2-3? I keep doing this till I can be back to 0 ammonia in a 12 hour period? Then I'm good to go. 

Thanks so much for giving me different info that helped make this happen. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Keep testing ammonia and add as necessary to keep it at 2-3. As your bacteria grows, more and more ammonia will need to be added. Eventually all ammonia will be consumed overnight. You are on the way now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

what ur lookin for next is 0 nitrite and signs of nitrate. once u hit 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and anything less than 40ppm nitrate, you can start adding fish. do it slowly. dont go crazy and dump 2 many fish in there else u will kick off yet another mini cycle.

all the best and welcome to the mad mad world of fish keeping dude!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

eeeeeeeeep Ron Da Man beat me to the post  hey ron! i have nearly free swimming fry!


----------

